# Is it worth to buy a new car for uber or 2nd hand car?



## lyhlove63 (Feb 17, 2017)

I just got my license for half year, and trying to do uber. wanna buy a new rav4, but my friend said a 2nd hand Camry is the best choice. any advice? im in NYC.


----------



## Fredly00 (Jan 24, 2017)

First I think you have to have been licensed for 1 full year.

Second, I think the best car, is the car that is fully paid for. And I think the Camry would be a better choice than the Rav 4. But pick the car you want for you firstly.


----------



## lyhlove63 (Feb 17, 2017)

Fredly00 said:


> First I think you have to have been licensed for 1 full year.
> 
> Second, I think the best car, is the car that is fully paid for. And I think the Camry would be a better choice than the Rav 4. But pick the car you want for you firstly.


TY for reply . 1 full year? OK i got time to think about it hhaa


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rules say one year but I've heard people fly under the radar.

Sign up for Uber and see if you get approved. If you do, then you can move on to your next requirement: vehicle.

Definitely don't get a "New" car as in, you are the first owner and you drove it off the lot. Uber aside, you are taking a major hit in the depreciation right off the bat. Let someone else take that hit, not you. You'll be doing enough depreciation on your own once you start Uber.

Are you thinking of doing Uber full time? That's an issue, you'll definitely depreciate even faster.

Part time? Depreciation is negligible in my opinion, especially if you use the vehicle for a day job.

Do you have a day job? Do you have a reason to need a car outside of Uber?


In the grand scheme of it, I'd rather drive a car that I want which I can use for Uber than a car I don't want that might be "perfect" for Uber, but miserable the rest of the time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lyhlove63 said:


> I just got my license for half year, and trying to do uber. wanna buy a new rav4, but my friend said a 2nd hand Camry is the best choice. any advice? im in NYC.


Buy a new car !
You know you want it !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Make sure you get one with a Hemi in it. 10x the fun factor.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Make sure you get one with a Hemi in it. 10x the fun factor.


You would be an idiot to UberX in a car with a hemi


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Or even better, a HellCat


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

Definitely want more bang for your buck. Get a vehicle that gives you the best mileage possible.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I like Hellcats better for UberEats. Talk about express delivery! 

SteveK's advice is right on target on this. Go ahead and see if Uber approves you despite the short duration you've had your license; the worst they can say is no.
If you do get approved, you really would be better off with a used midsize car (like the Camry). Newer model year (but still used!) Corollas might be an even better pick for fuel economy, and you won't often need the extra space of a midsize or larger.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Gas will be one of your biggest expenses unless you drive a hybrid. All other things being equal I suggest a car with good mileage. Other than that, I suggest an older car that looks good both outside and inside.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Buy a used car like a Honda or Toyota and don't finance it.


----------



## Adam-St (Feb 14, 2017)

I bought a 2008 Hyundai Accent that had 80k miles on it for $3000. Immediately put 4 good tires on it, changed the timing belt and did a tune up, changed the transmission fluid and i'm good to go. $4000 total for a car that rides great. If you don't treat this like a business at these rates you stand even less of a chance of even breaking even


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

lyhlove63 said:


> *Is it worth to buy a new car for uber or 2nd hand car?*


No.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> You would be an idiot to UberX in a car with a hemi


Yes, but a cool idiot!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

lyhlove63 said:


> I just got my license for half year, and trying to do uber. wanna buy a new rav4, but my friend said a 2nd hand Camry is the best choice. any advice? im in NYC.


Please think very hard about how comfortable you are driving around in a new or "new" car with only marginal insurance. You'd be much better off driving for Amazon Flex or Amazon Prime Now.



lyhlove63 said:


> I just got my license for half year, and trying to do uber. wanna buy a new rav4, but my friend said a 2nd hand Camry is the best choice. any advice? im in NYC.


NEVER buy a car to do TNC work. If you have a beater that runs and is paid for, then have at it. But driving U/L in a vehicle that isn't paid for is a money pit that you'll not climb out of.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I would buy a sienna in the 75,000- 99,000 mile range that is 3-4 years old. *except for NYC*)


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> You would be an idiot to UberX in a car with a hemi


Spoilsport


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lyhlove63 said:


> I just got my license for half year, and trying to do uber. wanna buy a new rav4, but my friend said a 2nd hand Camry is the best choice. any advice? im in NYC.


If you were going to buy a new car anyway, Uber or not, because you need it and want it, then get whatever you want.
If it's strictly so you can drive for Uber, then yea, get something used.


----------



## Fredly00 (Jan 24, 2017)

Havoc said:


> Or even better, a HellCat


That would be a 5 star ride every time!


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Never buy any car to drive for uber, because the market is saturated , you may deactivate from a fault accusation. Uber will drop a price down soon, the gas is going $4 per gallon in the year 2019. Many road close down in the summer time for repair.

Only uber with the Car you already have,and part time only. Within 12 months the car will lose 40, 000 mile ages for full time. But some drivers completely lost the car in 3 years.

Example: you spend $15k On a cAr,
You earned $$15k from uber
Your net is zero
You working for a free without knowing it.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Rules say one year but I've heard people fly under the radar.
> 
> Sign up for Uber and see if you get approved. If you do, then you can move on to your next requirement: vehicle.
> 
> ...


I had a driver once that said he just moved here a month ago from the Ukrain, so I don't think that 1 year thing is set in stone


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

I always buy new cars for me that I then use them for Uber part time. My dealer gives free oil changes so no maintenance and I trade every 30 months or so. Current car has 3400 miles. I have a good job and I'm not driving around some junk box.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Do not buy a car just to do Uber. Be sure you pay cash. You do not want to be making payments on an Uber car.



Titanium Uber said:


> I always buy new cars for me that I then use them for Uber part time. My dealer gives free oil changes so no maintenance and I trade every 30 months or so. Current car has 3400 miles. I have a good job and I'm not driving around some junk box.


Free oil changes or free maintenance? Those are two very different things.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Free oil changes or free maintenance? Those are two very different things.


 Being a new car all problems are covered bumper to bumper. Free oil changes means outside of gas I spend maybe $20/yr for some wipers.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Titanium Uber said:


> Being a new car all problems are covered bumper to bumper. Free oil changes means outside of gas I spend maybe $20/yr for some wipers.


I bought an 09 Sienna brand new to use as a taxi back in 08..

100,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty was done up in 1 1/2 years, I needed to redo the entire interior at about 150,000 miles, and I needed to get the seats reupholstered an average of twice per seat.

Driver seat twice
passenger bucket seat once
Middle row bench 3 times
back bench 1.5 times (bottom twice, back once)

if you think that buying a new car will cover your maintenance for a LONG time your fooling yourself.

That's just the interior...

A 100,000 mile 10 year warranty could be gone in as little as 18 months.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Like I said, I am part time and never keep my car past the 3/36 bumper to bumper. Therefore, I spend maybe $100 on maintenance in three years. Traded last car at 22500 miles in 30 months.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Titanium Uber said:


> Like I said, I am part time and never keep my car past the 3/36 bumper to bumper. Therefore, I spend maybe $100 on maintenance in three years. Traded last car at 22500 miles in 30 months.


You mean you keep a car just long enough to get smashed in the mouth by depreciation and then get rid of it?

That's smart.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I bought an 09 Sienna brand new to use as a taxi back in 08..
> 
> 100,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty was done up in 1 1/2 years, I needed to redo the entire interior at about 150,000 miles, and I needed to get the seats reupholstered an average of twice per seat.
> 
> ...


How much were you paying for upholstery work?

I've only ever swapped in junkyard seats


----------

